#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  kan en mag dit?

## Gitarist 62

Als bandje kom je zo her en der binnen rollen. Ik kwam net nog wat foto's van vorig jaar tegen. En zie dat daar een truss naar mijn idee toch wel wat creatief omhoog wordt gehouden:confused. Het zal wel niet gelijk naar beneden komen, maar...
http://www.ocdelier.nl/foto/feestwee...fotos&photo=47 

Op het uiteinde lijkt me niet kunnen, de ophanging aan de tent: http://www.ocdelier.nl/foto/feestwee...=fotos&photo=1 :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## geenstijl21

Crea bea is het in ieder geval...(Iemand die snel met eurotruss kan rekenen aanwezig??)

Er zijn richtlijnen die aangeven wat wel aan te raden is en wat niet.... wanneer ik een spanset gebruik "safe" ik in de regel met een staalkabel... en het hangt boven een PAR armatuur.... ja mijn reactie zou toch gewoon een staalkabel met slang zijn en geen spanset....

Aan spanten in tenten hangen doe ik zowiezo niet.... ik maak me meer zorgen om het eurotruss groundsupport dat vind ik grote rommel, alleen al mini mini pootjes die bij dat systeem horen :Mad: 

Hmm er is te zien op deze foto http://www.ocdelier.nl/foto/feestwee...fotos&photo=83 dat de constructie op voetplaten staat...

----------


## Funmaker

ziet er ind maar bedenkelijk bij  :Smile: 

en richten kunnen ze blijkbaar ook niet  :Smile:  (parren)

----------


## Timo Beckman

Die spanten van dat soort tenten kunnen om en nabij 100 a 150 kg hebben dus mijns inziens mag dit niet ivm met de veiligheids factor . Aan de andere kant heb ik in diverse landen heel wat gekkere dingen gezien (zie een ander topic op dit forum over touren in china en daar zijn op een paar incidenten geen ongelukken gebeurt )

----------


## renevanh

De vraag of dit kan lijkt me overbodig... dat zie je toch?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Of het mag...
De eerste foto (spanset om truss aan te hangen) is in ieder geval creatief. Ik zou het niet gedaan hebben met een spanset.

De tweede foto (hangen aan tent) is moeilijk wat over te zeggen omdat we de specificaties van de tent niet kennen. Grote kans dat het niet mag, maar het kansje dat het wel mag, berekend en op de specificaties van de tent gebasseert is blijft natuurlijk aanwezig...

----------


## Timo Beckman

Het kan altijd erger
Scaff clamp Not possible in china.JPG - Windows Live

----------


## Watt Xtra

als dit een windverband is met bout en moer door de ligger heen, zou het idd wel moeten kunnen. Is het echter een bevestiging met 2 grote popnagels dan is het not done!!!

Windverbanden kunnen mits bij de spanten wel een 100kg hebben wanneer deze met bout en moer vast zitten. Ik heb het hier over V*ss*r tenten.  Wordt geoorloofd door de tentenbouwer.. 
Ik heb het over de tenten met vaste vloer, vaste zijwanden en welke ook tegen een harde wind, dan wel sneeuw kunnen verdragen.

----------


## showpech

het is niet leuk om naar te kijken,maar het mag :Smile:  wij doen het zelf ook soms,als de klanten echt te koppig zijn om naar veiligheid te kijke ipv naar geld..

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> het is niet leuk om naar te kijken,maar het mag wij doen het zelf ook soms,als de klanten echt te koppig zijn om naar veiligheid te kijke ipv naar geld..



NEE! Het is NIET leuk om naar te kijken, en het MAG ook niet. Als er bij dit soort onveilig gebruik van materiaal iets misgaat, dan hang je. En goed ook...
En als je hier zo openlijk durft te verkondigen dat jullie dit soort onverantwoorde constructies ook bouwen, dan zou ik me DIEP, HEEEEEL DIEP schamen en gauw een andere hobby gaan zoeken, waarmee je niet zo gauw lichamelijk letsel kunt toebrengen.

Zo denk ik erover...
Rob.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> wij doen het zelf ook soms,als de klanten echt te koppig zijn om naar veiligheid te kijke ipv naar geld..



1. Over welk van de twee aangehaalde gevallen gaat het nu?
2. (Uitgaande van dat je reageerde op de beginpost...) Ik zou dan de twee rechtopstaande paaltjes gewoon gratis leveren als de klant niet die paar tientjes extra wil betalen: je show is gewoon veel netter dan dit houtje-touwtje en (veel belangrijker) het geheel is een stuk veiliger!

----------


## renevanh

> NEE! Het is NIET leuk om naar te kijken, en het MAG ook niet.



Hoe kun je dat zeggen zonder iets van de tent in kwestie te weten?
Zolang je daar niks over weet kun je onmogelijk zeggen of het mag.
Heb je minimale data, dan kom je al een stuk verder. Lees de opmerking van Watt Extra:





> Windverbanden kunnen mits bij de spanten wel een 100kg hebben wanneer deze met bout en moer vast zitten. Ik heb het hier over V*ss*r tenten. Wordt geoorloofd door de tentenbouwer.. 
> Ik heb het over de tenten met vaste vloer, vaste zijwanden en welke ook tegen een harde wind, dan wel sneeuw kunnen verdragen.



Kijk dan nog eens naar de foto:
http://www.ocdelier.nl/foto/feestwee...=fotos&photo=1

Ik zie een zijwand die bestaat uit een massief materiaal, geen zeil.
Dat zou kunnen doen vermoeden dat het geoorloofd is, maar dan nog is het met geen mogelijkheid te zeggen. We weten niet eens van welk merk de tent in kwestie was, laat staan het type.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Hoe kun je dat zeggen zonder iets van de tent in kwestie te weten?
> Zolang je daar niks over weet kun je onmogelijk zeggen of het mag.
> Heb je minimale data, dan kom je al een stuk verder. Lees de opmerking van Watt Extra:
> 
> 
> 
> Kijk dan nog eens naar de foto:
> http://www.ocdelier.nl/foto/feestwee...=fotos&photo=1
> 
> ...



ben ik nu gek of herhaal jij mijn tekst nu?
? Zolang je geen info hebt mag je ook niets!!

Kijk ik naar de foto dan kan ik niet zeggen of de windverbanden vastzitten met popnagels of door en door met bout en moer.

DE tent op de foto is trouwens een alu frame met zeilen dak, voor/achterkant- bovenkant en de zijwanden in dit geval met die kunststof "RAMMEL" panelen. Wat ik zo op de foto kan zien.

----------


## rinus bakker

Het topic is  *kan dit ? * en  *mag dit ?*

Dat het kan bewijzen de foto's.
Ik heb namelijk geen series gezien van de erna ingestorte ellende.

En of het mag?

Wie bepaalt dat?
_1) Eurotruss?_
Als iemand effe uitrekent wat er aan die 0,5m uitkraging hangt,
weet ik zeker dat het binnen de spec's van Eurotruss zal vallen....
Dus van de trussenbouwer zal dat mogen.
_2) de tentenbouwer?_
Van die mannen (op de goeden - zoals *Veldeman* na) krijg je zelden tot nooit wat te horen. 
Te veel of te weinig, ze weten het zelf vaak niet  :Mad:  
Wederom dus - het aantal kilo's aan dat trussje ....? en +/- de helft ervan hangt aan de gordingsligger.... op pakweg 40-50cm van de oplegging.
het kan dus wel (zie boven). 
_3) de opdrachtgever?_
Zo te zien een religieuze samenkomst (veel en tegelijk uit een liedboek / blad lezen?) of een trouwerij in die kring (dus een combinatie)?
Nou - in dat geval zal OnzeLieveHeer wel gezegd hebben dat het mag. Niemand die kan bewijzen dat ie het tegendeel heeft beweerd.....
_4) Bouw en Woning Toezicht?_
Die hebben ooit een tekening van zo'n tent gezien, met stempels, toetesen en bellen (en natuurlijk TuV ergens dik overheen gedrukt - want dat stempeltje verkoopt als warme broodjes!). En daar houdt het mee op. Wat er in die tenten gebeurt zal ze jeuken.
_5) Brandweer?_
Die weten van - voren vaak net zoveel van hijsen als van - achter, -boven of - onder: 0, zero, nakko, niente, noppes, nada, zwisjtnic, dradlh enz. Op zijn best wetenz e tegenwoordig het verschil tussen een zwarte rondstrop (spanset) en een softsteel. 
Maar FF een RIE-  stel die spanset begeeft het daar door de hitte (_het gewicht kan het NOOIT zijn, zelfs een schoenveter doet haast dat kunstje nog_)... dan was men 
a) gewaarschuwd = wegens andere smeulende objecten in die buurt.
b) niet met velen tegelijk in levensgevaar, want op die plek wil geen hond gaan staan, behalve een van weinig herseninhoud voorziene evenementen- technieker (_Darwin heeft daarvoor de oplossing_!) 
c) ook niet met 1 man in direct levensgevaar 15kg?truss en 25kg?6-bar over een valafstand van 1,5 a 2 meter.... Een lelijke scharm van een Par en wat blauwe plekken ....
Dus wie zegt nou dat zoiets niet mag?
Of ik het zelf ook zo zou doen?
Nee natuurlijk niet! Maar dat was de vraag niet in het topic.

----------


## renevanh

> Nou - in dat geval zal OnzeLieveHeer wel gezegd hebben dat het mag. Niemand die kan bewijzen dat ie het tegendeel heeft beweerd.....



LOL!
Ik ga meer doen in die kringen, zeer lucratief en als de opdrachtgever zegt dat het goed is ook nog eens zonder risico's :P

----------


## patrickbel

Heb altijd een of andere stel regel gehoord dat je mag takelen in een tent wat hij normaal aan gewicht van sneeuw kan verdragen . . 

weet niet of deze klopt.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Heb altijd een of andere stel regel gehoord dat je mag takelen in een tent wat hij normaal aan gewicht van sneeuw kan verdragen . . 
> 
> weet niet of deze klopt.



Dan hoop ik voor jou dat er een bouwboek/tenboek aanwezig is waarin precies gespecificeerd is hoeveel de tent kan hebben... Heb die nog nooit kunnen vinden, ook niet als ik er bij de tentbouwer om vroeg.

Daarnaast (in ben geen rigger, claim niet eens er verstand van te hebben) neem ik aan dat er verschil is tussen sneeuw die over de hele constructie verspreid voor druk zorgt en een puntlast zoals een takel. 

Als bijvoorbeeld een tent 500 kg sneeuw kan hebben, verdeelt over 180 m2  dan durf ik geen 500 kilo in die tent te hangen.
Voor mensen die denken dat 500kg sneeuw niet reeël is: Da's 2,7 kg/m2. 
Tabellenboekje erbij: Soortelijke massa sneeuw (25% density) = 250 kg/m3, dus dat is een sneeuwdek van pakweg 10,8 cm verse sneeuw.

Maar goed: 2,7 kg aan één punt durf ik dan zeker wel, maar de ketting van de takel weegt al meer.

Daarnaast kent een tent nog veel meer variabelen, zoals bijvoorbeeld wind, die het theoretisch maximaal te takelen gewicht nog eens reduceren.

Een tijdje terug vroeg ik hier op het forum ook hoeveel je in een tent kon hangen en dankzij de nogal ontnuchterende (op het botte af) reacties hier heb ik niets gehangen... Da's wel 100% veilig.

----------


## Hairman

> Hoe kun je dat zeggen zonder iets van de tent in kwestie te weten?
> Zolang je daar niks over weet kun je onmogelijk zeggen of het mag.
> Heb je minimale data, dan kom je al een stuk verder. Lees de opmerking van Watt Extra:
> 
> 
> 
> Kijk dan nog eens naar de foto:
> http://www.ocdelier.nl/foto/feestwee...=fotos&photo=1
> 
> ...



ff zoeken maar dan heb je ook wat:

Het is een tent van Aalster tenten bedrijf van der werff bv, zie foto: http://www.ocdelier.nl/foto/feestwee...otos&photo=136
en foto: http://www.ocdelier.nl/foto/feestwee...=fotos&photo=6

ff googelen en je vind:

Aalster Tentenbedrijf 
        De Vest 10   5555 XL Valkenswaard, 
        Postbus 100 5550 AC Valkenswaard, Nederland
        Telefoon +31 (0)40 2016815   
        Telefax +31 (0)40 204573

Ik zou zeggen, bel even en vraag de volgende dingen:

1 Zijn de hoefijzerprofielen gepopt of gebout?
2 Mag je er iets aan hangen?
3 zo ja: Hoeveel per gording?
4 en ook niet onbelangrijk: WAAR mag de gording belast worden?

Als je deze antwoorden krijgt, deel ze dan even hier op het forum, dan heeft iedereen er wat aan... :Smile: 

Even voor de duidelijkheid: bij onze ( Gigant Stage Builders ) podium-overkappingen (GSH160, GSH300 en GSH450) die een soortgelijke spant en gordingen-constructie hebben zijn de hoefijzerprofielen (waar de gordingen met haken in hangen) met popnagels bevestigd.
Hier MAG niets aan gehangen of gehesen worden!
Uiteraard KUN je er wel iets aanhangen, je kunt zelfs uitrekenen wat je er aan kunt hangen, als je dat echt zou willen.(moet je wel een hoop gegevens paraat hebben en de nodige kennis!!)
Waar het om gaat is dat die gordingen een heel ander doel hebben als trussen aan ophangen.
Ze ondersteunen het zeil en houden de spanten op de juiste afstand van elkaar. Dat is hun doel en daar zijn alle componenten dan ook op berekend.
Ik heb wel eens zo'n hoefijzerprofiel van het spant zien komen als er een collega aan de gording ging hangen!! Dat is lachen als het op de grond gebeurt (als het dak nog op de podiumvloer ligt) want dan krijgt hij ook nog eens die gording op z'n knar. Maar je moet er niet aan denken dat die popnagels uitbreken als er een truss met licht (of nog erger: een banaantje delay zoals ik eens heb gezien) aan hangt boven of in de buurt van onschuldige bezoekers.... :Frown:  

Denk dus goed na voordat je iets aan een gording hangt want ook popnagels hebben niet het eeuwige leven...

Groeten van Herman.

----------

